# Red Ronnie video: medium scrive canzone "dettata" da Bowie. Video.



## fabri47 (4 Aprile 2022)

Una cosa che ha dell'"incredibile" quella mostrata da un video girato da *Red Ronnie*, che da un po' di tempo è paladino della controinformazione, UFO e spiritualità. Il giornalista è andato a casa di una *coppia di coniugi* di cui una è medium, *Sonia Benassi*, che *avrebbe ricevuto, tramite "canalizzazione", un testo in italiano da David Bowie che è stato scritto dalla Benassi e tradotto in inglese e arrangiato dal marito di lei, Massimo, musicista che in arte si fa chiamare "Boris Mayer".*

Red Ronnie è rimasto a dir poco colpito dal brano fattogli ascoltare, dal titolo* "Talk To Me"*.

Video al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Aprile 2022)




----------



## fabri47 (4 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Una cosa che ha dell'"incredibile" quella mostrata da un video girato da *Red Ronnie*, che da un po' di tempo è paladino della controinformazione, UFO e spiritualità. Il giornalista è andato a casa di una *coppia di coniugi* di cui una è medium, *Sonia Benassi*, che *avrebbe ricevuto, tramite "canalizzazione", un testo in italiano da David Bowie che è stato scritto dalla Benassi e tradotto in inglese e arrangiato dal marito di lei, Massimo, musicista che in arte si fa chiamare "Boris Mayer".*
> 
> Red Ronnie è rimasto a dir poco colpito dal brano fattogli ascoltare, dal titolo* "Talk To Me"*.
> 
> Video al secondo post.


.


----------



## Shmuk (4 Aprile 2022)

Uscita bene, almeno?


----------



## Dexter (4 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Una cosa che ha dell'"incredibile" quella mostrata da un video girato da *Red Ronnie*, che da un po' di tempo è paladino della controinformazione, UFO e spiritualità. Il giornalista è andato a casa di una *coppia di coniugi* di cui una è medium, *Sonia Benassi*, che *avrebbe ricevuto, tramite "canalizzazione", un testo in italiano da David Bowie che è stato scritto dalla Benassi e tradotto in inglese e arrangiato dal marito di lei, Massimo, musicista che in arte si fa chiamare "Boris Mayer".*
> 
> Red Ronnie è rimasto a dir poco colpito dal brano fattogli ascoltare, dal titolo* "Talk To Me"*.
> 
> Video al secondo post.


Fabri senza polemica, perché dare spazio a questo ritardato? É il genere di soggetto che, ad esempio, il PD utilizza per screditare chiunque abbia un pensiero contro quello comune. "I no-vax sono come Red Ronnie", esempio banale per intenderci...non contribuiamo anche noi per favore


----------



## ilPresidente (4 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Una cosa che ha dell'"incredibile" quella mostrata da un video girato da *Red Ronnie*, che da un po' di tempo è paladino della controinformazione, UFO e spiritualità. Il giornalista è andato a casa di una *coppia di coniugi* di cui una è medium, *Sonia Benassi*, che *avrebbe ricevuto, tramite "canalizzazione", un testo in italiano da David Bowie che è stato scritto dalla Benassi e tradotto in inglese e arrangiato dal marito di lei, Massimo, musicista che in arte si fa chiamare "Boris Mayer".*
> 
> Red Ronnie è rimasto a dir poco colpito dal brano fattogli ascoltare, dal titolo* "Talk To Me"*.
> 
> Video al secondo post.



Vi mai detto di come nel sonno mi si apparso Freddie Mercury e mi abbia scongiurato di riportare all’umanità un testo importantissimo? Alcune settimane fa dopo la bagnacauda ho anche sognato madre Teresa di Calcutta e Martin Luther King che mi hanno dettato una lettera dal valore incommensurabile. Dite che lo trovo un battitore d’asta che valuti i due scritti almeno 2 milioni di euro?


----------



## __king george__ (4 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Una cosa che ha dell'"incredibile" quella mostrata da un video girato da *Red Ronnie*, che da un po' di tempo è paladino della controinformazione, UFO e spiritualità. Il giornalista è andato a casa di una *coppia di coniugi* di cui una è medium, *Sonia Benassi*, che *avrebbe ricevuto, tramite "canalizzazione", un testo in italiano da David Bowie che è stato scritto dalla Benassi e tradotto in inglese e arrangiato dal marito di lei, Massimo, musicista che in arte si fa chiamare "Boris Mayer".*
> 
> Red Ronnie è rimasto a dir poco colpito dal brano fattogli ascoltare, dal titolo* "Talk To Me"*.
> 
> Video al secondo post.


ha completamente perso la brocca..ormai si circonda di continuo di questi personaggi...medium,gente in contatto con alieni,ecc


----------



## hiei87 (4 Aprile 2022)




----------



## gabri65 (4 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Una cosa che ha dell'"incredibile" quella mostrata da un video girato da *Red Ronnie*, che da un po' di tempo è paladino della controinformazione, UFO e spiritualità. Il giornalista è andato a casa di una *coppia di coniugi* di cui una è medium, *Sonia Benassi*, che *avrebbe ricevuto, tramite "canalizzazione", un testo in italiano da David Bowie che è stato scritto dalla Benassi e tradotto in inglese e arrangiato dal marito di lei, Massimo, musicista che in arte si fa chiamare "Boris Mayer".*
> 
> Red Ronnie è rimasto a dir poco colpito dal brano fattogli ascoltare, dal titolo* "Talk To Me"*.
> 
> Video al secondo post.



Ah, meno male. Credevo gliel'avessero dettata gli alieni.


----------



## Dexter (4 Aprile 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Vi mai detto di come nel sonno mi si apparso Freddie Mercury e mi abbia scongiurato di riportare all’umanità un testo importantissimo? Alcune settimane fa dopo la bagnacauda ho anche sognato madre Teresa di Calcutta e Martin Luther King che mi hanno dettato una lettera dal valore incommensurabile. Dite che lo trovo un battitore d’asta che valuti i due scritti almeno 2 milioni di euro?


A me é apparso in sogno Gesù Cristo, dice di pregare per Zelensky e di votare PD. Mi sono svegliato quando intento nello scrivere un testo, da sonnambulo, mi son reso conto fosse Oooosannaaaa Ooooosannaaaaa osaaaaaaaaaannaaaaa


----------



## __king george__ (4 Aprile 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ah, meno male. Credevo gliel'avessero dettata gli alieni.


beh Bowie in un certo senso era un alieno...tutto torna...


----------



## LukeLike (4 Aprile 2022)

Boh, un tempo sembrava una persona seria.


----------

